# Selling used board.... price guide???



## BurtonAvenger

100 is where you want to be. Have to think that for the last few years companies have over produced flooding the market so if your'e selling used you have to compete with new year old stuff that's typically 50% or more off.


----------



## 51bombed

could probably get around 125ish out of it... steer him away from 5150 bindings... thats for sure


----------



## slyder

51bombed said:


> could probably get around 125ish out of it... steer him away from 5150 bindings... thats for sure


Love your avatar...
This was his 1st board and was a package deal. He now has Flow M9's, this was a good 1st set up.
Being newer to the sport I'm not sure how used prices work. I know year end is 50% off, that is how I got my NXT's I just didn't want to seem like a "you know" and ask an unfair market price.
If he sells to his friend I want them both to get a fair price as a seller and a buyer, it's his friend and maybe also show him since he is luckier than most kids, sometimes it's good to sell to a friend for a little less than market as he is your friend.


----------



## 51bombed

100-125 is fair for a friend price for those. Kinks are pretty fun boards, and well worth the $! I'd say 100-125 to a friend.. and around 125 via CL... people will take interest in it if its their size/gf's boards. Kink's are one of the sought after boards from ride.

& thanks


----------



## john doe

2010 kink is about $220 new online so about 60% of that if it is in normal condition. $125 would be a good price. $100 for a friend.


----------



## Burtongirl

*Burton board with Scott Lenhardt painting*

Wanting to sell a snowboard, has recent new bindings from firefly.

~snowboard that was painted bye Scott Lenhardt

~Burton snowboard, I believe 98/99

Anyone have any idea of the value of it?

Thank you to anyone who can give me some input.


----------



## snowklinger

*I have some input, but you're not gonna like it...*



Burtongirl said:


> Wanting to sell a snowboard, has recent new bindings from firefly.
> 
> ~snowboard that was painted bye Scott Lenhardt
> 
> ~Burton snowboard, I believe 98/99
> 
> Anyone have any idea of the value of it?
> 
> Thank you to anyone who can give me some input.


You're gonna have to do some snowboard forum maths.

I can tell you for certain that the value of that board lies between zero fucks and two shits.

Good luck, lazy opportunist!

If you are here for snowboarding, welcome.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Burtongirl
Nice lookin board...wall art
but a 98/99 vintage...maybe $20 
but better to stoke somebody as an offering to the snow and mtn god/des
btw...its sacrifice time...1# post...wouldn't happen to be a virgin?


----------



## radiomuse210

Are the bindings in that photo set at 0/0 angles? Not a great way to ride...


----------



## Fewdfreak

Haha that stance does look a bit pidgeon toed, not sure how that would ride!


----------



## Rookie09

radiomuse210 said:


> Are the bindings in that photo set at 0/0 angles? Not a great way to ride...


Wait you mean bindings aren't supposed to be set at 0 degrees??


----------



## radiomuse210

Fewdfreak said:


> Haha that stance does look a bit pidgeon toed, not sure how that would ride!


 

Burtongirl, I sure hope that none of your other boards have your binding stance set like that. 

And slyder...i recently sold a 2013 135 Burton Feelgood Smalls with Burton Stiletto bindings for $125 on CL. The market for a board that size isn't very large so I did have to drop the price a little to get it to sell. But your board should generate more interest. The bindings aren't the best, so I do think $100-125 is fair.


----------



## chomps1211

Fewdfreak said:


> Haha that stance does look a bit pidgeon toed, not sure how that would ride!





radiomuse210 said:


> Burtongirl, I sure hope that none of your other boards have your binding stance set like that.



I actually saw a girl last season who had a pigeon toed stance set up on her board! I spotted her from the lift at our little local and caught up with her to ask her about it! I think she said she was self taught and been riding about 2-3 years? Anyway, Nobody told her how to set up her bindings,.. This just felt right to her I guess!

The thing is,.. She was not only riding really well! She was practicing her switch riding that day too, and doing damned fine with it!!! 

All with the toes of both feet pointing inward! Amazing!


----------



## larrytbull

Slyder,

I would start with spreading the stoke to one of his friends first. they would most likely buy at a better price gear that they know has been treated well. I would also consider taking the gear to one of the tent/swap meets which are popping up at the shops near me the next few weekends. CL prices by me are all over the place for youth sizes anywhere from 50-200 . At the shops, the used prices for board and bindings used run around 150-200. Most of the shops by me don't carry much youth gear, because it is such a small market, most kids rent, so the shops new stuff sits for years.
case in point my daughter's board a k2 lil candy 129. was a 2010 board that sat in shop till i bought it last year @ 70% off. They had many more that were 08,09,...
good luck price it good, and it will sell.


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> I actually saw a girl last season who had a pigeon toed stance set up on her board! I spotted her from the lift at our little local and caught up with her to ask her about it! I think she said she was self taught and been riding about 2-3 years? Anyway, Nobody told her how to set up her bindings,.. This just felt right to her I guess!
> 
> The thing is,.. She was not only riding really well! She was practicing her switch riding that day too, and doing damned fine with it!!!
> 
> All with the toes of both feet pointing inward! Amazing!


I talked to a girl on the slopes last year after i noticed her riding a 120 board. She was around 5'2 or so, couldn't really tell her weight with the gear, probably low 100-110. Either way, she was riding a tiny board. I suggested she bump up the size but she was adamant that she liked it better this way. She could stay up and link turns, but her progression probably won't get much farther than that with such a small board. But who knows!


----------



## slyder

NOT to burst any bubbles guys but this thread was 3yrs old. 

I did sell the board to a friend and gave them a killer deal. Paying karma forward. Funny thing is I now have the chance to buy this board back. 
Helping out the same friend I sold it too. 

I have had great luck on CL I just price very reasonably. Now that I have been in the sport for a little while, NO expert, but a much better understanding on values and I price accordingly.


----------



## radiomuse210

slyder said:


> NOT to burst any bubbles guys but this thread was 3yrs old.
> 
> I did sell the board to a friend and gave them a killer deal. Paying karma forward. Funny thing is I now have the chance to buy this board back.
> Helping out the same friend I sold it too.
> 
> I have had great luck on CL I just price very reasonably. Now that I have been in the sport for a little while, NO expert, but a much better understanding on values and I price accordingly.


Aw damn hahaha that BurtonGirl brought it back from the dead. Didn't even notice the date.


----------



## slyder

radiomuse210 said:


> Aw damn hahaha that BurtonGirl brought it back from the dead. Didn't even notice the date.


I saw that, it's all good. Any post that helps someone is a good post. I think burtongirl is a one time poster. But if not maybe they read the thread to get the gist of what their board is really worth.


----------



## timmytard

snowklinger said:


> You're gonna have to do some snowboard forum maths.
> 
> I can tell you for certain that the value of that board lies between zero fucks and two shits.
> 
> Good luck, lazy opportunist!
> 
> If you are here for snowboarding, welcome.


Forgive these little retards, I know for certain, most of em don't know shit, or well...Somewhere between zero fucks & 2 shits.

Either way, not a whole hell of a lot. Especially this guy right here.:moon:
Pretty much the opposite of whatever he says.:handy:

That's a Ross Powers snowboard & the artist has significance.

There are people looking for that board, it goes with a set.

Put it on Ebay.


TT


----------



## Burtongirl

*I live in Vancouver, BC*

Just been reading the threads...haha. Yes some stupid responses.

I was a little thrown off from the first message. I got this board from a professional boarder, when I mentioned I wanted to learn.

I did look up the artist, and he did some other pretty amazing art on some boards. I am happy to hear it does have some value.
:cheer:

What would you recommend I put the starting bid on Ebay? I don't really know much about ebay and was thinking of putting it on craigslist. 

burtongirl


----------



## radiomuse210

Burtongirl said:


> Just been reading the threads...haha. Yes some stupid responses.
> 
> I was a little thrown off from the first message. I got this board from a professional boarder, when I mentioned I wanted to learn.
> 
> I did look up the artist, and he did some other pretty amazing art on some boards. I am happy to hear it does have some value.
> :cheer:
> 
> What would you recommend I put the starting bid on Ebay? I don't really know much about ebay and was thinking of putting it on craigslist.
> 
> burtongirl


Any responses about the stance angle on your bindings were not stupid (just to clarify)...and to ask why you decided to set your bindings with zero angles is a valid one. Also if you're still riding and not selling your only board, it would be a good idea to look into putting some angles on those bindings. If you just threw them on there to sell the board and didn't actually ride like that, it's all good. Was out of curiosity really.

BTW I saw the exact same board sell on ebay for $100. No idea of it's actual worth though.


----------



## slyder

radiomuse210 said:


> BTW I saw the exact same board sell on ebay for $100. No idea of it's actual worth though.


Yes you do. If you saw it sell for $100 thats it's value. 

Only worth what someone is willing to pay for it

Plus if a Pro Boarder gave it to you why sell it. Not that it matters but like Radiomuse asked did/are you still riding?


----------



## timmytard

Burtongirl said:


> Just been reading the threads...haha. Yes some stupid responses.
> 
> I was a little thrown off from the first message. I got this board from a professional boarder, when I mentioned I wanted to learn.
> 
> I did look up the artist, and he did some other pretty amazing art on some boards. I am happy to hear it does have some value.
> :cheer:
> 
> What would you recommend I put the starting bid on Ebay? I don't really know much about ebay and was thinking of putting it on craigslist.
> 
> burtongirl



Sorry about that first response, that snowklanger, he's not very knowledgeable or polite, or good at snowboarding.

Kinda curious why he's even in here? 
I think he rides those gay dual boards anyway?:cheeky4:

I've never put anything on ebay, I don't know how it works?


But.......

Did you learn how to snowboard? Try that board?

If you still want to learn, I can help you out.

I too live in van, well maple ridge, an hour out of van.

While that board is worth more than nothing, it's not worth hundreds of dollars. 

I might be able to trade you a board, bindings & boots so you can learn to snowboard.

I also have a corporate discount at Cypress, you can get a pass for really cheap.

On top of that I go there all the time, mostly with an empty car, so you're more than welcome to come with me.

I actually know how to snowboard & have taught lots of people over the years.

As well as being super handsome, charming & charismatic



TT


----------



## neni

Awsome TT, youre too funny :laugh:


----------



## slyder

any avatar name with "Girl" or any reference to a member being "female" always brings out great posts :wavetowel2:


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Awsome TT, youre too funny :laugh:


Dammit neni! :lol: I was just waiting for the right time to use that _*exact same*_ smiley!  :laugh: 



Burtongirl said:


> …..I did look up the artist, and he did some other pretty amazing art on some boards. I am happy to hear it does have some value.
> :cheer:
> 
> What would you recommend I put the starting bid on Ebay? *I don't really know much about ebay and was thinking of putting it on craigslist.
> *
> burtongirl


Burtongirl, If you post it up on CL, you will only get the price you're asking _or less!_ I don't really know much about the "Bay" either, but I think you can post it up with a _reserve price,.._ (The minimum bid needed to buy it.) If nobody bids that much, it's still your board.

If as TT has suggested that board is sought after by some collectors? You could wind up with a bidding war and get a lot more for it! (…probably shouldn't count on that tho.) Maybe post it on Ebay with say a $50-$60 or even $75 minimum bid and see where it goes from there?

….anyways,







Wassup girl? :lol:


----------



## Burtongirl

*Reply*

RE: radiomuse and Slyder..I never actually realized that about the bindings. To be honest I haven't ridden in a very long time. 

I might be interested in learning Timmytard. I am just scared of falling. Part of my problem when I was first trying to learn. looollss

Thank you for the advice about Ebay Chomps ..im gonna try and sell it at a bid, see if any collectors actually do want to pay a significant price.
:yahoo:

cheers,
BurtonGirl


----------



## Burtongirl

Also what are bindings really supposed to be at? kind of sounds stupid, but I was never taught that.

Would you be willing to trade my board for bindings, boots and board TimmyTard?


----------



## slyder

The vibe on this thread is just weird...


----------



## Burtongirl

I agree with you Slyder...There is positive and good feedback.

just looking for advice:yahoo:

lol..


----------



## Deacon

Burtongirl said:


> Also what are bindings really supposed to be at? kind of sounds stupid, but I was never taught that.
> 
> Would you be willing to trade my board for bindings, boots and board TimmyTard?


Duck is probably the most common you'll see now, +12, -12 is a common starting point, but it really comes down to your personal comfort level. 0,0 looks... painful. Try doing a squat with your stance at little wider than shoulder width and find out where your feet want to be. It doesn't always translate exactly to on the hill, since there's a lot for forces in action there, but it'll get ya started.


----------



## radiomuse210

Burtongirl said:


> Also what are bindings really supposed to be at? kind of sounds stupid, but I was never taught that.
> 
> Would you be willing to trade my board for bindings, boots and board TimmyTard?


It all depends on what stance feels comfortable for you. I find that beginners do well on a "duck stance" with is both feet angled out. My stance is currently a duck stance (my board is a twin and I'm learning to ride switch, so it works well for me) - my front foot is angled out to 12+ and my back foot is angled to 9-. Do a google search for snowboard binding stance and take a look at some images. I would imagine that was part of the problem if you had trouble picking up snowboarding.

Edit: Deacon beat me to it  And btw nothing is a stupid question if you're genuinely trying to learn and better your riding. You will never know if you don't ask!


----------



## timmytard

Burtongirl said:


> Also what are bindings really supposed to be at? kind of sounds stupid, but I was never taught that.
> 
> Would you be willing to trade my board for bindings, boots and board TimmyTard?


I don't know how big that board is, or you in relation ship to it?

But it's probably too big for you, as well as being set up wrong.

Guaranteed, snowboarding will be easier for you with the proper gear. 


I do have a couple girls boards & smaller guys boards.

Only one pair of girls boots though so.


What are your specs? Boot size? & weight? Height? Age? Hair color?


TT


----------



## radiomuse210

timmytard said:


> I don't know how big that board is, or you in relation ship to it?
> 
> But it's probably too big for you, as well as being set up wrong.
> 
> Guaranteed, snowboarding will be easier for you with the proper gear.
> 
> 
> I do have a couple girls boards & smaller guys boards.
> 
> Only one pair of girls boots though so.
> 
> 
> What are your specs? Boot size? & weight? Height? Age? Hair color?
> 
> 
> TT



:scared2:


10char


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Burtongirl said:


> Also what are bindings really supposed to be at? kind of sounds stupid, but I was never taught that.
> 
> Would you be willing to trade my board for bindings, boots and board TimmyTard?



If you are starting out....its best to have your front binding at 15 degrees and your back binding at Zero. Youre going to be riding mainly one direction when you learn.....having your front at 15 degrees and your back binding at zero degrees will align your hips better for learning to turn your snowboard.

Duck is great if you plan on riding switch. Some people prefer to just learn duck stance because they already know thats how they will ride once they progress. If this is you... dont listen to my advice. However you will never get the same dynamic turning/carving experience in a duck stance. Well...you can get close with -3 in the back binding which alot of people use, but extreme duck Its physically impossible to carve up to your potential. Your hips are opened up and your back foot is pointed backwards so that you cannot press off the ball of your back foot to power through a toeside carve. If youve never set up your snowboard with forward angles and carved...give it a try. Jake blauvelt rides the berzerker at postive 21 degrees in front and positive 6 degrees in back. He still rides switch fine. Just dont mount your bindings too close together...as that limits alot of your freedom/mobility with your bindings too close together. I go a bit wider than shoulder width...then size down in the smallest increments if needed. Its all personal preference though. Just try a couple different angles to see what you like. Dont be afraid to get the screwdriver out.

Oh...also remember to keep a 15 degree spread with forward angles. For example one I would recommend trying for fun is +18 on the front binding and +3 on the rear binding.


----------



## timmytard

GrizzlyBeast said:


> If you are starting out....its best to have your front binding at 15 degrees and your back binding at Zero. Youre going to be riding mainly one direction when you learn.....having your front at 15 degrees and your back binding at zero degrees will align your hips better for learning to turn your snowboard.
> 
> Duck is great if you plan on riding switch. Some people prefer to just learn duck stance because they already know thats how they will ride once they progress. If this is you... dont listen to my advice. However you will never get the same dynamic turning/carving experience in a duck stance. Well...you can get close with -3 in the back binding which alot of people use, but extreme duck Its physically impossible to carve up to your potential. Your hips are opened up and your back foot is pointed backwards so that you cannot press off the ball of your back foot to power through a toeside carve. If youve never set up your snowboard with forward angles and carved...give it a try. Jake blauvelt rides the berzerker at postive 21 degrees in front and positive 6 degrees in back. He still rides switch fine. Just dont mount your bindings too close together...as that limits alot of your freedom/mobility with your bindings too close together. I go a bit wider than shoulder width...then size down in the smallest increments if needed. Its all personal preference though. Just try a couple different angles to see what you like. Dont be afraid to get the screwdriver out.
> 
> Oh...also remember to keep a 15 degree spread with forward angles. For example one I would recommend trying for fun is +18 on the front binding and +3 on the rear binding.


Dude, are you hittin' on my new old lady?:no2:


TT


----------



## SnowDragon

timmytard said:


> What are your specs? Boot size? & weight? Height? Age? Hair color?
> 
> 
> TT


Admit it TT, you BARELY caught yourself from asking bra size.:wavetowel2:


----------



## timmytard

GreyDragon said:


> Admit it TT, you BARELY caught yourself from asking bra size.:wavetowel2:


Who me? No, I'm an ass man.

Usually a big ass goes along with big boobs.

So I'm happy with just nice ones. Hahaha


TT


----------



## Bamfboardman

slyder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My oldest wants to sell last years gear 09-10. He is either wanting to sell to his buddy or Craigslist.
> 
> *Board:*Ride Kink 142
> *Binding:*5150 bindings FF1500
> Is there a list or place I can get an idea of fair market price. Don't want to ask to much and rip off a friend of his or Craigslist and ask to much/little.
> I have searched CL and seems older gear comparable is minimum $125'ish. One year old gear little higher end seems $200 range.
> 
> I'm thinking board and bindings $100 seem fair??? Board is in pretty good shape, I have new wax and sharpened edges. Some wear on edges where it meets top sheet but over all I seen boards in much worse condition.
> 
> Any tips or thoughts, thanks. This is money going into his pocket for gear he wants to upgrade with his OWN money he worked for.


I just sold a 2010 K2 Slayblade for 120 on the gear trade. You can probably get more like 125 for board and bindings.


----------



## timmytard

Bamfboardman said:


> I just sold a 2010 K2 Slayblade for 120 on the gear trade. You can probably get more like 125 for board and bindings.


Did you just read the first post or what?


TT


----------



## Bamfboardman

timmytard said:


> Did you just read the first post or what?
> 
> 
> TT


I was just purposing my personal experience to the poster.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

I've regretted selling the 2 old boards I did from the 90's, in 20 years your going to wish you had them around for the memories and to make tables\benches ect.


----------



## timmytard

Bamfboardman said:


> I was just purposing my personal experience to the poster.


He sold the board 3 years ago dude.

I don't think he cares anymore?


TT


----------



## Bamfboardman

timmytard said:


> He sold the board 3 years ago dude.
> 
> I don't think he cares anymore?
> 
> 
> TT


Eh, You'll get over it.


----------



## Burtongirl

*sorry for being absent*

Hello,

my apologies for being absent. I have only actually snowboarded a couple times, and had a really tough time at it. 

I think I am going to sell the burton snowboard, even if it is nice.

and Timmy Tard I am 5'7, dark hair

Thanks everyone.

Kristin


----------

